# Bonusprogramm Disney Movies and more wird beendet



## Niza (21. Juli 2017)

Das Bonusprogramm von Disney Movies and More wird beendet.

Man kann noch bis zum 31.7.2017 Codes eingeben und  noch bis zum 31.1.2018 gegen seine Punkte, Prämien einlösen. 

Alle Punkte die nicht eingelöst werden, werden am 1.2.2018 ohne Entschädigung gelöscht.

Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass das Bonusprogramm beendet wird.

Quelle : www.disneymoviesandmore.de

Mfg : 
Niza


----------

